# How the hell am I to connect my IPOD???



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys, trying to connect my ipod to my stereo and yesterday I came up a little short.

I picked up a special Y adapter, 3.5mm to two RCAs. It's the proper connection, only thing is that the 3.5 mm plug is too short to go all the way into the ipod, LOL. 

I wasted $20 buying the 6' Belkin ipod to stereo cable (it seems utterly useless to me unless someone can show me how it works, LOL)...but just to test that the connection was ok, I plugged it in and took the other end and touched the small 3.5mm connection and I got sound intermittently (good sound as well). 

So, what should I do? Is there a better version of this Y adapter I could get (got it from Radio Shack), or is there a way to bridge the two 3.5mm connections?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Weird.

Take it back and exchange it for another with a longer mini-jack. 

I picked up an RCA (company) mini-jack-to-RCA adapter for $6 @ BB a few years ago.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

If you need to, you can get a set of female-female RCA adapter and just "extend" it with a normal set of RCAs. I always have a set of f/f RCA adapter just incase of that exact situation


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Fellippe said:


> Hey guys, trying to connect my ipod to my stereo and yesterday I came up a little short.
> 
> I picked up a special Y adapter, 3.5mm to two RCAs. It's the proper connection, only thing is that the 3.5 mm plug is too short to go all the way into the ipod, LOL.
> 
> ...


Hey Fellippe not trying to derail you from your original plan have you tried something like this? It will charge your ipod for you as you play, has a remote, uses the docking station rather than the headphone jack, and also plays videos. I have one and it works great. I'm a fan. http://www.amazon.com/DYNEX-Docking-Station-Universal-Ipod/dp/B000RZPCF6


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> Hey Fellippe not trying to derail you from your original plan have you tried something like this? It will charge your ipod for you as you play, has a remote, uses the docking station rather than the headphone jack, and also plays videos. I have one and it works great. I'm a fan. http://www.amazon.com/DYNEX-Docking-Station-Universal-Ipod/dp/B000RZPCF6


^^^ What I did, different one though. Works great. Ipod dock straight to my amp.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

BlackLac said:


> ^^^ What I did, different one though. Works great. Ipod dock straight to my amp.


Yup, I can't see going through all the trouble to have my ipod play through the headjack, and not have the thing charging. But the remote is a pretty cool touch. Works awesome.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice suggestion, Skylar....but had another question.

I already bought the dock. Can I keep it and get your thing as well or is it one or the other?

Now that people are talking about video and pics, I'm curious about connecting to a TV, but not sure how to do that with my current configuration.

Bottom line is music over video.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Fellippe said:


> Nice suggestion, Skylar....but had another question.
> 
> I already bought the dock. Can I keep it and get your thing as well or is it one or the other?
> 
> ...


Hey Fellippe, I'm not 100% sure about your dilemma with the short ends, but its always good to keep one of those y adaptors around, in case for other electronic items. I'm not sure how your stereo is configured but if you have open inputs at least two, one for the dock, and the other for the y adaptor you bought then you should be able to connect both.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF0Bs4hwft8


----------

